# DNA GEN. Cannalope Haze & Chocolope



## jungle (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to try and finish this journal . 

After completing a grow of bluewidow, blueberry skunk, widowrella, grapefruit, super lemon haze, lowlife ak47 auto., haze auto, and road runner, i'm planning my new grow and decided to start with these two strains from other choices I have available. 

I need to buy a camera for pictures so thats next on my list.

But what I've done so far is this. 

Filled 9-16 oz foam cups with damp seed starter. labeled 6 cups canalope and 3 cups chocolope. Both regular seeds.

 I will be doing my seeds next. Using the soaking method of putting seeds in distilled water in a cup till they sprout then planting them. 

My plans for these two strains are to keep the females, making mothers, (i'm going to learn the Bonsai technique). 

I plan on keep records of the different pheno types choosing the ones I want to keep, for future cloning and breeding. I'll know which ones to keep after they been harvested and smoked.

I'd like to keep the pollen from the males of each strain so  I can breed the two together to see if I can come up with my own CREATION. It's probly all been done before but this is what I'm interested in so I will keep a journal and see where it ends up.

 I'll try and do a good job in case anyone follows along. My methods of growing are primative sort of and so it's mainly for FUN at the moment and  some day I can have a more professional grow room where  everything clicks on all cylinders. But for now I hope ya don't mind me sharing and sqeaking in amongst ya. it will be slow going at first but eventually there will be pictures of plants and buds. :holysheep:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude Nice journal!!! I'll watch, although I'm hoping for a camera :rofl:

Mix these strains....

I'm getting some Cannalope Haze (male) x Chocolope (female) seeds from my good friend in Australia.......Great smoke and extremely hardy genetics.


----------



## jungle (Mar 21, 2011)

awsome, I hope to see your grow go up also. sounds like nice beans you have coming your way. One thing a breeder from here (Lailord),  told me the female seeds arn't used for breeding, because they put back into strains qualities they already bred out, like hermieing, things like that. Your Chocolope is of female seeds. If you are counting on mixing the two strains I think theres better results if the seeds are regular. Anyways something i learned. You may be ok with it. 
I have dinafem white widow i'm going to germinate with them, because some here want to have journals for the freebies from the march promo. I'm going to do the white widow and maybe a journal not sure yet. But i'll keep records of it...hope to see some pictures of your stuff from Austrailia....


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 21, 2011)

Good info!! I dont know the status of the beans as they are still growing on the plant. But the genetics are around 5 years old so they have been stabilized a bit I'm sure.


----------



## jungle (Mar 24, 2011)

went to walmart and bought a cheap kodak........I have 3 little plants coming out of the dirt, some more on the way......cloned some super lemon haze incase some of these seeds fall short of female plants......well pictures will make it more exciting. I'll get picaso downloaded next....


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 24, 2011)

Not to get off topic, but how was that auto AK?  I've got a pack and was thinking of running one while I veg my next grow. 

Now, back on subject...
Nice sounding grow. I've got some of the cataract kush from DNA. Subbed.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 24, 2011)

jungle said:
			
		

> went to walmart and bought a cheap kodak........I have 3 little plants coming out of the dirt, some more on the way......cloned some super lemon haze incase some of these seeds fall short of female plants......well pictures will make it more exciting. I'll get picaso downloaded next....




i was all about this till you said walmart....  

j/k... green mojo to ya


----------



## jungle (Mar 25, 2011)

walmart lol...sometimes us little guys have to go there. ..ummm the ak 47 has been the best automatic i have grown. These plants I think are close to the reg ak47.....imo.....nice white color, and the potency is there. You'll be happy as far as autos go with the ak 47 by lowlife. 
have to get this camera going now.


----------



## jungle (Mar 26, 2011)

Heres some clones of SLH.....they were started 3-22-11....They were taken basically from the bottom of the plant because thats all there were at the time. It sort of tried flowering so the upper stems hadn't developed enogh to take clones....

I have 5 seeds coming up.....1 is a chocolope and 4 are the cannalope....so theres chance of 1 more cannalope and 2 chocolope..to come up......if no more come up I take the blame because of some temperture fluuation due to cold weather and amature set up.....I'm going to make bonsai moms with them....and keep them...untill I'm ready for the clones.....

I'll have pics o seedlings when they get a little larger....

picture time....I know it will be a learning curve but any ideas how to make these clones grow...they have a little bit of flower that started in them but it might be due to having the moms in the flowering room a couple nights for space and warmth as set up was going on...3-22-11 start date...


----------



## jungle (Mar 28, 2011)

The two seedlings on the left are the Chocolope
The three on the right are the Cannalope

I checked the other three cups and dug around. 

the cup with the bad seed in it never could locate the seed so i assume it deteriated.

the other two I tucked back in because they looked like they were forming a tail......some of the seeds I planted didn't show a tail before planting so hopefully they will grow and pop up


----------



## jungle (Apr 1, 2011)

The Two Chocolopes and 3 cannalopes are doing fine.......

I don't see my SLH's coming through and living to tell about it......

So I'm germinating a Dianafem white widow to go along with the Choc. and Can. And I'm planning on making a bonsai mom out of each strain....

I noticed the choc. second set of leaves are more advanced than the cann. leaves....one trait the cannalope has is it comes on realy fast in the final two weeks before harvest...
I act like I know everything about it). He He.....it starts catching up real quick....

I cleaned the grow area and set up a 5 x 5 frame, and hung the light. Getting ready to put soil in the pots inorder to transplant.....the clones and seedlings are 10 days old......I've super cropped the seedlings already, a couple times....


----------



## jungle (Apr 3, 2011)

some clones are kicking in and surviving, starting to show some new growth. About 12 days....

heres the latest pictures of the Can, and Choc.....

I'm starting to get there pots and soil ready for the transplant...and I'll bury most of the stem.....reusing soil, been reading about it here....

I checked white widow seed, it should be up in a day or two....

first picture chocolopes   second picture cannalopes  third and fourth pictures some Super Lemon Haze clones...

12 days old....


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 3, 2011)

Good thing ya got those seedlings going cuz IDK if those clones are gonna make it.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope you don't mind if i stop in. I am no professional by all means...But it seems the seedlings are stretching a little too much. You should put the lights on closer if it will not burn them. That is if you do not want the plants to stretch as much.

_The Doctor


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 3, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing 420.  Jungle, do you have anything covering them?  You should have something over them to retain some moisture...like a humidity dome or something.


----------



## jungle (Apr 3, 2011)

yes anyone can sit in, but I sort of do my journal self narrative as tho i'm talking to myself or thinking out loud...as well.....in case theres no interest....

as far as the stretch, they are some, but when they get transplanted they'll be burried up and close to the first leaves....

the room has a lot of humidity in it at this time.....and i don't have a dome for my clones...they are in the open like the seedlings....

room for improvemnt i know...tks for the heads up...


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good jungle.  I will pull up a chair and watch.  PEACE!!!


----------



## jungle (Apr 4, 2011)

Went to town and added a little to my arsenal......bone meal....never used before..blood meal...never used before...perlite......moisture meter...never used before....I also bought a piece of that styrofoam board with the reflector material on one side.....as part of my walls to the grow room....

The white widow is up......so it survived the beggining of lifehood...the choc. and Cann. have grown and look healthy......

So I will be working on my soil tonight....

one thing I almost picked up today and that was lime...and possibly sulfur...never used any of those before...so 
i'll study up on how to use them....and I want to get a soil meter that reads the ph......

.so I'll be mixing up some soil now and putting the reused soil in some pots....I'm reusing two pound bags again also....I cleaned them.......

I'm going to have a SOG and a Semi Cola type grow i've decided...some where between an sog and a cola grow......taking clones from trimming lower branches so the colas can grow big....

so heres some pics.....if you notice on the walls there was a mold problem because this place has no insulation where i'm living but the walls have been cleaned they need painted is all......but i had high humidity last grow.....there was only one plant that developed mold and it was the haze automatic.....so that plant isn't mold proof...so be carefull there.....I have another place to live getting lined up.....it may be this summer or fall.....but it's the ideal place ......so then maybe i can be more relaxed and do some fine tuning and have a set up that I can work with for awhile....meanwhile i'm where i am....


----------



## jungle (Apr 7, 2011)

Transplanted the choc. and Cann, yesterday, seemed to go ok...there in there final pots now, only 2 lb bags...bought some sugar, a ph meter, and some popsicle type sticks to write on keeping track of the strains ect....as they are put with each plant....

heres some pictres..

theres still chance of 4 to 5 SLH clones pulling through....

WW still growing.

tested soil most of it was about 7 some between 6 and 7 ph...So it's about right I guess.


----------



## jungle (Apr 11, 2011)

The 3 cannalopes and the 2 chocolopes at 3 weeks old...I'm planning on giving them their first shot of fertilizer tonight.....with a weakened solution....because they are small...


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2011)

Those are looking good jungle...


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

Lookin nice and healthy jungle.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## jungle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks you guys, they took to the fertilizer good, perked them up some more over night a bit.
Planning on taking 5 clones off each lope plant when they are able........then flower larger plants, veg clones, If I need to trim off more trimmings to shape colas I will, but probably won't take any more cuttings after the plant has been flowering about 8 days.....then they are left to grow hopefully forming some colas....The super lemon haze theres five......real small.....signs of small new leaves.....and the white widow will be transplanted soon to its final pot....


----------



## jungle (Apr 12, 2011)

These are how the SLH are doing....their in their final pots now......they should be pulling through.........just slow.....they were trimed up to the tops before they were transplanted. Looks like 6 are still growing. I'm thinking these guys need 3 to 4 weeks before they get flowered...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whoa! What happened to the babies!?


----------



## jungle (Apr 12, 2011)

There not from the seeds they are the clones.....theres a story behind them.....They are ok, the art works just beginning lol....they are clones I had to reveg because they had flowers and this is what they had to endure to become a plant....they are 3 weeks old is all...we will see....


----------



## jungle (Apr 16, 2011)

the 3 can first then the 2 choc.

The small cannalope looks kinda like a runt so far. Theres a large , med, and small cannalope. 

The chocoplopes are about the same one a little larger but not much...

I forgot to mention, I'm seeing knats, not an epeidemic but can see it will get worse if I don't do something....The onlty thing I know is using fish aquarium rock, put so much of it on the top of the soil, and the knats cant hatch their eggs that way...never done it but may have to now.....i'll have to look to see if there are other ways...I believe the nats are from reusing the soil possibly, they wern't there last time....Im editing again .  I see where people like to use DE...wonder if it can be bought at an earl mays or menards or someplace...Otherwise order online like htg supply or somewheres...It says online that earl mays or ace hardware probly has it....have to go shopping again...i think it would be the cheaper way to go....


----------



## jungle (Apr 16, 2011)

went to town bought some diatomaceous earth insect dust to controll the knats.....
put some dirt in a bowl, mixed it with diatomaceaous earth.....because my soil has settled a little and I had finished watering them yesterday, I thought 
I'd add a couple of inches of this concoction around my plants, that way it's dry and I don't have to wait for the soil to dry before i put DE arounfd my plants. I also oedrered some bat iquano. So I will be able to fortify my pots with some iguano as well as the other additions. I'm going to have to water from the bottom it sounds like.....for a couple of weeks for the DE to work.....hope that little caanalope turns out ok looks like somethings bothering it.


----------



## jungle (Apr 22, 2011)

One month old Cannalopes chocolopes.


----------



## jungle (Apr 26, 2011)

These plants are now 4 days older after taking the first cuttings for clones. I was able to get 6 clones off of each plant, the plants stalks thickened noticably after  the trim. There next trim will be due in about 3 days, theres already some more clones that can be taken now but I'm letting the plants recover for a week.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking great


----------



## jungle (Apr 26, 2011)

These are the SLH clones that survived...4 in all.....and the Dinafem white widow. They were previously mentioned in this thread  I'll probaly start  flowering the chocolopes and cannalopes  after the second trim...in 3 days..Then seperate the small clones and plants...veg them else where. These smaller plants will end up like the sog where as the bigger plants will be more like the colas. Would like to finish the grow as soon as it can be done. . I probly could wait 1 to 3 weeks before flowering the slh's and ww. And I might take about 4 clones off the ww? In case the chocolope and cannalope lack females.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill take a WW clone if you dont want to mate


----------



## jungle (Apr 26, 2011)

your right few more ww's.....is all this grow needs, ...and I'd be glad to give you a clone if it was legal....but I know you were only complimenting the strain....tk u......its supose to be sort of a couch lock ww from what I've read. Thanks for chiming in I can't wait till theres buds.   I did lose the small cannalope I mentioned in previous threads.....so theres only two now....the small one looked like it was bit by something so it's history now. tks for chiming in you guys....


----------



## jungle (Apr 28, 2011)

My wonderfull cloning didnt turn out to well. almost all have died so far. Unlike the first time when i was about 95 % successful, but this time just the opposite....
I was contemplating moving to a different place to live,and putting the growing away for awhile, and clean this place up for the new tenants...but instead i couldn't help myself and i started this grow.......
So I'm not going to wait on the clones and just begin to flower everything and hopefully it be done in 2 1/2 month from now.....The new clones i took today are much more stronger but I don't have time for growing them ect. nor the previous clones because they are to far behind. 
The lemon hazes and the ww will probaly yield under an ounce, i'm guessing 3/4 dried bud. the choclopes been vegging for 5 weeks so they should be monstrous, and the cannalopes should be good size....there 5 weeks as well....hopefully the lopes will be female and u and i can se some huge colas..if you like....i want no less than 14 minches long, and nice and compact....see what happens....they went under hps 600 watt light today....So this grow had to be downsized....due mostly to time restraints...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry about your clones mate, how are you taking them? I hope your next batch do better


----------



## Staffy (Apr 28, 2011)

looks good bro. im in!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 29, 2011)

Indeed a wonderful grow. I am definitely going to be stopping in for this.:hubba:


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 29, 2011)

I just finished my second run of DnA chocolope. I had a mother but after 2 runs it was too leggy so I threw it to 12/12. Of the 6 seeds I soaked 6 popped and 4 were female . of the 2 really good ones one smelled like melon and the other is so sweet it literally tastes like candy(mom). cant wait to see this cross, I might try a kaliman cheese#1 male for the choc candy..


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 29, 2011)

chocolate and cheese  :guitar:


----------



## jungle (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for the comments...and ur interest......I appreciate everyone who chimes in and those who have any personal experience with these two strains. 
Moses the loss of the clones were a dissapointment but i feel like I learned not to use reused soil and to not push them as soon as they look old enough to clone....let them get more sturdier and larger? Then I'd like to do the humidity dome thing sometime... 
A few days ago I trimmed my lopes the second time and saved the cuttings and put them in water to soak.....and a friend who helped me with my last grow, wants some clones, so i can teach him how to have hopefully a chocolope and cannalope mother.......and then when I'm ready i can get some clones from him....
The smells sound fantastic Dr Dank....The cannalope I grew one time had the most beautifull smells I'd ever experienced...and the high hit hard, like i better not go do that now or i dont think i can do that at the moment...but if you go through the motions for me theres a clear trippy introspective social and creative side to it...and it changes through out the high..but its like your on a roller coaster so to speak.....thats what i like the best...Sorry for talking so much...


----------



## jungle (May 7, 2011)

1 1/2 month old plants....2 male cannalopes and 1 male chocolope and 1 female chocolope....Didn't fair so well with my cho and cann....only 1 female out of 6 chocolope reg seeds and 6 cannalope reg seeds.
so no cannalope...lol.....
Now to gather pollen from the males and possibly use it for breeding someday...another learning experience.....I've seperated the males today and removed them from the grow room. I wonder how long it will be before I can gather pollen?


----------

